# Caption needed for photo...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Check out this photo and add a caption...

View attachment 1935


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

But officer, I was not speeding when I passed the little old lady, she was just going really slow...


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Officer, If I could have seen you behind me, I would have slowed down.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

"But, Officer! Nothing runs like a Deere!"

(Yea, I know, but green paint is deceptive!)

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do have the permit, in duplicate, to make this right turn. I will only ask you one more time to move your car.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That says "Fendt", and NO it is not a bad word in another language.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not care what the specs say. Mine is obviously bigger than yours.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, for the millionth time, this IS and Ag machine and not a Weapon of Mass Destruction. I am not a militant, this is how farmers dress these days.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

MapQuest or GPS, Who cares? Just get on with the escort.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

No, this machine does not make donuts.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

See? Turtles are not on the endangered species list.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Read the law. I only need a Wide Load emblem..........if your wife is driving.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

"It's ONE from Column A and ONE from column B. Now let's get on with it and order lunch!"


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

downtownjr said:


> Check out this photo and add a caption...
> 
> View attachment 1935


Have you seen the new menu at Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Ich wollte nicht zu schnell

That's a German Polizei car (and my German isn't very good)


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Officer, I promise these are my papers to be in the country working. I dont understand what ur saying.


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

yes you are holding your map upside down I dont care what the directions say that your wife wrote for you


----------



## venscrusher (Mar 19, 2012)

I do use it to collect corn, although I do not have a driver's license!


----------

